# What is your favorite type/brand of muzzle...?



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

What is your favorite type or brand of muzzle for muzzle-fighting work and why?


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

I like the "Dondi"-style muzzles because they're nice, sturdy, and not badly priced plus not very easy for a dog to work his/her way out of. The only bad thing is that you have to be careful not to leave some of them out in the sun/rain for any period of time.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Sarah:
Thanks for your reply. I was beginning to think nobody used muzzles around here  

The Dondi sure is reasonably priced! Approx. $40 vs. over $100 for most others I've seen.

Have you used it for muzzle-fighting work?

I noticed it seems to only come in one size? Is this true?


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

www.fordogtrainers.com
They have muzzles specially made for Malis, GSDs, and I believe for Pitts, Rotties, and Mastiffs. The only problem with these is if your dog's nose is slightly longer (or shorter) than the average for your breed. The best thing is to find one made for your breed, order it from a website with a return guarantee, and give it a try. Worst case would be having to have one customized/custom made for your dog.
As far as muzzle fighting (which I haven't done in years) I always used to use the Dondis with reinforced sides.


----------

